# how do you spot a fake Panerai?



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bought my first Panerai the other day from an AD and have got the bug. I have been looking for my next purchase and looking at the internet there are lots of replica ones out there that to the newbe like me would struggle to spot the difference i think. does anyone know what are the tell tale signs?


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Lots of tell-tale signs. Thin crowns and poor crown guards are some of the easiest. Which model(s) in particular are you looking at?

Post pics here and we'll help you...


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

The best suggestion I can give you is to consider where you're shopping for Panerai. You'll figure out pretty quickly where you can find legitimate Pams and where you're looking for trouble. Check the Paneristi.com dealer forum and you'll see where the legitimate online folks are. If you're not shopping in one of those places or at your local AD, chances are you'll probably get taken. People who are Panerai lovers know where to sell them, and those places become pretty obvious. Just MHO


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

I have purchased some panerai's from ebay in the past, but you really have to do you homework to make sure they are reputable sellers. after doing my resource, i have found three reputable sellers and have done business with two out of the three.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Buy the seller as much as the watch. 
Trust your gut if it feals wrong it is. Pass don't buy it.
There are lots of Panerai watches out there. 
If it sounds too good to be true it is. We know the watches and how much they are new and what they should sell for pre-loved.
You are not going to get a real Panerai for less than $3500 for even the base models unless a trusted friend is giving you a deal.
Get lots of pictures and references. Check them out. Post the pictures here. There are many of us who have owned and known Panerais for many years and are happy to help you.
Hope this helps.
-O


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

I will echo the comments provided above. Buy the seller first, not the watch. If the deal looks too good to be true, it is. And be prepared to walk away from a potential deal at any point if there is even the faintest alarm bells; there are too many good fakes out there these days, with a whole lot of effort (boxes, tools, bezel guards, etc) being put in to making the deal so appealing that you cannot resist. Do your research, pick the seller that you feel comfortable with and who is totally open in terms of contact information, transaction history, etc. 

With all of the above as a guide, the actual watch purchase will be easy and you'll walk away happy at owning a real Panerai.

Best of luck.

James


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

easy signs are

- quality/build of movement (if see through case back)
- crown guard
- dial (they will have small details that dont look right)


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

I have concerns as well.. have stumbled on some known/advertised replica sites and when I look at the watches on there I cannot tell a difference. My worry is that if I am looking in to buying my first Panny used, how do I know the seller (aside from good due diligence on the person), isn't pawning off a fake. Some of those replicas look remarkable.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

If I were going to buy used, I would shop the collector's market at Paneristi where you can ask for references. There are still scammers that try to perp over there, but they're usually exposed. 

I would also be wary of anyone that didn't have all their boxes and papers. Most people with a genuine Pam with any sense would have all of that. 

And if you're too worried, just buy new at an AD.


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

trplthrt said:


> I have concerns as well.. have stumbled on some known/advertised replica sites and when I look at the watches on there I cannot tell a difference. My worry is that if I am looking in to buying my first Panny used, how do I know the seller (aside from good due diligence on the person), isn't pawning off a fake. Some of those replicas look remarkable.


there are signs in a replica that tell its not real. The crownguard is the easiest, as is the dial. best would just buy from the AD, but if you need to get it distinguished maybe you can post some pictures so we can help you.


----------



## vince c (Oct 29, 2010)

mayastig said:


> there are signs in a replica that tell its not real. The crownguard is the easiest, as is the dial. best would just buy from the AD, but if you need to get it distinguished maybe you can post some pictures so we can help you.


Hey guys, does this serial number make sense?

1208/800 BB1181465 OP 6572

Thanks for your help

Edit, the watch is from 2007 so I think the production # is I 208/800 which makes sense, I=2006


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

vince c said:


> Hey guys, does this serial number make sense?
> 
> 1208/800 BB1181465 OP 6572
> 
> ...


You can check the Paneristi.com website and look at the Reference Section link. This should help you out.

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

vince c said:


> Hey guys, does this serial number make sense?
> 
> 1208/800 BB1181465 OP 6572
> 
> ...


What model is the watch?


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

There are some very, very, very accurate looking Panerai replicas floating around out there. This is one watch brand I would only buy from a very trusted source.
As mentioned before, on the cheaper fakes, the crown, the crown guard, and the movement are usually the easiest to tell. Also, beware of frankens (genuine/fake hybrids).


----------



## Angelus8day (Nov 4, 2010)

buy from paneristi.com in the CM and DM and get references....call the references and only choose references that actually have bought a watch of the similar value...ideally another panerai....if you live in a big city. face to face is way better. i did this on a panerai in LA, even met at the BHB, but that is because the seller was a friend of the BHB.

Darron


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

jacksonian said:


> The best suggestion I can give you is to consider where you're shopping for Panerai. You'll figure out pretty quickly where you can find legitimate Pams and where you're looking for trouble. Check the Paneristi.com dealer forum and you'll see where the legitimate online folks are. If you're not shopping in one of those places or at your local AD, chances are you'll probably get taken. People who are Panerai lovers know where to sell them, and those places become pretty obvious. Just MHO


+1


----------



## bigjoecary (Nov 21, 2010)

Box and papers give it away. Check serial numbers and paperwork good, also if it ahs a clear caseback it's easy to tell by how the movement is engraved.


----------

